# Schiit Audio Loki Mini Four-Band Equalizer - Head-Fi TV



## jude

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

This affordable little box goes into your audio rig and lets you turn four little knobs until the music sounds right. Crafted like a premium audio component, this four-band equalizer from Schiit Audio proves that there’s a place for properly-engineered, well-executed tone controls in hi-fi. In this video we also show you graphs that illustrate the range and effects of each of the band controls.


_Schiit Audio Loki Mini Four-Band Equalizer - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Jude Mansilla, Brian Murphy, and Joe Cwik


----------



## jeffri

Interesting!


----------



## Left Channel

Wow! I was looking for exactly this, before starting on a quest that has me on a third set of speakers for my desktop system this year.  I actually looked at crappy used graphic equalizers (with "open frame dust collecting sliders", as Jason says), and seriously considered new equalizers meant for use in _cars_, but finally started collecting speakers. If only I could go back in time... OK, I'm in.


----------



## FastAndClean

20hz tone control is what i need in my life


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Schiit FTW _again_ !!

It's about time a high quality yet inexpensive analog EQ became available to the Head-Fi world.

Can't wait to get one!


----------



## janchadley

So glad this point has been made on headfi. I've debated the use of EQs with purists for years. It's nice to not have to spend $5,000 on a Manley Massive Passive just to get clean eq adjustments. Nicely done, Schiit.


----------



## FastAndClean

i will get this to make my planers to rumble the schiit out of me


----------



## Tuneslover

Awesome product introduction.  Schiit guys ROCK!!


----------



## gr8soundz

Finally! Someone (had to be Schiit) makes a proper hardware EQ for desktops. But the recycled name will confuse Google searchers for years to come.

Runs on 16V AC so isn't fully passive (active when not in bypass mode) but no problem if it works perfectly. Think I'll finally get Schiit's Floor Wart so I can power a Loki and my Vali with one adapter.


----------



## Mkoll

How does this play in the signal chain with a balanced output DAC/amp? The signal would no longer be balanced, correct?


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Mkoll said:


> How does this play in the signal chain with a balanced output DAC/amp? The signal would no longer be balanced, correct?



I wonder about this too. Probably schiit will make a balanced loki in the future. Still, good job Schiit!


----------



## XERO1 (Sep 26, 2017)

That 20Hz knob will be a godsend for anyone with a pair of bass-light open-back headphones (which is pretty much all of them). 

Well, at least until the drivers reach their excursion limits.


----------



## Angular Mo

Oh how I wanted a balance control !


----------



## Sound Eq

finally an eq hardware tool


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Looking at the name, I am pretty sure there'll be a balanced Loki or more input/output Loki in the future.


----------



## Left Channel

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> Looking at the name, I am pretty sure there'll be a balanced Loki or more input/output Loki in the future.



On their website they've dropped the word "Mini" so as not to telegraph their plans, but I'm guessing there will be a next model in this series, with balanced i/o and more bands/knobs, in a larger cabinet shared with other larger products. Having said that, this Loki is all I need. For now.


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Left Channel said:


> On their website they've dropped the word "Mini" so as not to telegraph their plans, but I'm guessing there will be a next model in this series, with balanced i/o and more bands/knobs, in a larger cabinet shared with other larger products. Having said that, this Loki is all I need. For now.



Me too. I am thinking of getting Loki. Since schiit just released two products in a short period of time, I am not sure if they'll come up with another one in the near future.


----------



## reddog (Sep 26, 2017)

Arg I see myself ordering two of these bad boys for my beloved Yggdrasil, to connect my Ragnarok and Liquid Glass.  Schiit Audio rocks, one gets great quality audio equipment for a fair, rock solid price. Lol I am a Schiit Audio zealot and own 2 DACs and 5 amps lol.


----------



## MattTCG

reddog said:


> Arg I see myself ordering two of these bad boys for my beloved Yggdrasil, to connect my Ragnarok and Liquid Glass.  Schiit Audio rocks, one gets great quality audio equipment for a fair, rock solid price. Lol I am a Schiit Audio zealot and own 2 DACs and 5 amps lol.



Maybe hold out for a balanced version soon in the future...??


----------



## reddog

MattTCG said:


> Maybe hold out for a balanced version soon in the future...??


Yes that is a good idea, a balanced equalizer would be ideal.  It's good seeing you around MattCG


----------



## Gavin C4

So I am not able to use it with my gungnir multibit / mjolnir 2 stack? Cuz I cant see it running balanced.


----------



## twiceboss

reddog said:


> Yes that is a good idea, a balanced equalizer would be ideal.  It's good seeing you around MattCG


MattCG is everywhere haha


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 27, 2017)

Not sure if it might work, but if you're using a balanced jack, it just needs a RCA connector convertor.  Which splits your left/ right from your amp.

Example :  XLR > RCA L/R cable to RCA L/R input on the Loki,    RCA L/R output cable to XLR connector convertor to connect back to your balanced cable.

It will be the same for your 2.5mm TRRS plugs too.  How will it affect your balanced output quality,  I have no idea though.


----------



## CJG888

Maybe the full size version will be a parametric EQ?


----------



## Airz (Sep 26, 2017)

I just discovered this exists and now I suddenly need it. It seems so obvious. Yes. I have always needed this. (Somebody please help me.)

Any chance they will be updating the Modi too? And does Jude actually have a copy he can review for us?


----------



## sling5s

Any advantages of using this (the Loki) over a digital EQ like in Amarra 4 Luxe?


----------



## Left Channel

sling5s said:


> Any advantages of using this (the Loki) over a digital EQ like in Amarra 4 Luxe?



Mike promised us an article (or tirade) on that very topic today. Watch his Long Strange Trip thread for that soon, maybe even tonight.


----------



## BeardedAlbatross

sling5s said:


> Any advantages of using this (the Loki) over a digital EQ like in Amarra 4 Luxe?


Only the convenience amd simplicity of turning physical knobs. Digital EQ offers a lot more.


----------



## Josh Englert

Looks interesting...but first I need to upgrade my DAC...going for a Gungnir Multibit AKA Gumby ASAP.


----------



## richdytch

Ordered! And I'd only just bought an old Quad 34 because I wanted quite precisely this kind of facility. Looks like I now either have a Quad 34 for sale, or one more component towards a 'vintage' setup.


----------



## Pokemonn (Sep 27, 2017)

good job! Schiit Audio guys! I will order it sooner or later!
I want XLR in/out version too.


----------



## sarge7359

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!  

Very interested.  A stack of Schiit might be nice.


----------



## Left Channel

sling5s said:


> Any advantages of using this (the Loki) over a digital EQ like in Amarra 4 Luxe?





Left Channel said:


> Mike promised us an article (or tirade) on that very topic today. Watch his Long Strange Trip thread for that soon, maybe even tonight.



Aaaand heeeere's Mike's post! https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...n-robert-hunter.784471/page-322#post-13748153

Personally I'd rather use the Tidal app over the still-buggy and feature-incomplete Amarra 4 Luxe. And also the Qobuz app, which has no equalizer but does have a well-designed presentation of interesting content and music suggestions. 

I'm no purist, and I was using the digital equalizer in MusicBee for some internet radio and a few of my downloaded tracks until I found desktop speakers and 'phones that sound "monitor-quality" to me. 

Those tracks now sound great, but Loki will still inject more enjoyment into a long list of other tracks that my monitors are perhaps _too_ accurate with. I'm looking forward to twiddling those knobs!


----------



## lafeuill

Thanks for the link.

Day one buy for me once it's available in Europe. (along with an Eitr)


----------



## sling5s (Sep 27, 2017)

Left Channel said:


> Aaaand heeeere's Mike's post! https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...n-robert-hunter.784471/page-322#post-13748153
> 
> Personally I'd rather use the Tidal app over the still-buggy and feature-incomplete Amarra 4 Luxe. And also the Qobuz app, which has no equalizer but does have a well-designed presentation of interesting content and music suggestions.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Did read Mike's post. Did confirm for me that my Amarra 4 Luxe Digital EQ, great as it is, do suffer from clipping in some recordings. I also use Audirvana Plus, but it has no EQ and it tends to be on the bright side for me, so I tend to use Amarra 4 Luxe for the warmer sound and for the EQ options. 
Anyways, it seems Loki will give me another option. SoYes, order placed for Loki.


----------



## Sound Eq

order placed, so eager to hook it to my burson v2+


----------



## Left Channel

ahmadfaizadnan said:


> Looking at the name, I am pretty sure there'll be a balanced Loki or more input/output Loki in the future.





Left Channel said:


> On their website they've dropped the word "Mini" so as not to telegraph their plans, but I'm guessing there will be a next model in this series, with balanced i/o and more bands/knobs, in a larger cabinet shared with other larger products. Having said that, this Loki is all I need. For now.





ahmadfaizadnan said:


> Me too. I am thinking of getting Loki. Since schiit just released two products in a short period of time, I am not sure if they'll come up with another one in the near future.



One more clue: the url ends in "*loki-1*": http://www.schiit.com/products/loki-1

So if all goes well, there will be a "loki-2". Maybe even "-3" or more!


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Left Channel said:


> One more clue: the url ends in "*loki-1*": http://www.schiit.com/products/loki-1
> 
> So if all goes well, there will be a "loki-2". Maybe even "-3" or more!



Good catch! Looking forward to loki-2


----------



## Sound Eq

for 149 usd no need to keep waiting , buy it then buy loki2 and loki 3


----------



## FastAndClean

Sound Eq said:


> for 149 usd no need to keep waiting , buy it then buy loki2 and loki 3


you will overly boost the bass of your headphones with 3 lokii s  you sneaky little basshead


----------



## Sound Eq

when i saw loki it was the fastest buy for me, not even thinking twice


----------



## RPGWiZaRD (Sep 27, 2017)

This definitely goes on my watch list. While there exists dedicated hardware EQ's out there, there's no really practical or good Headphone targeted use option out there. While this one is fairly limited in control, it's probably an extremely well executed one at its price point and form factor which makes it so highly interesting.

Loki 2 with 2-4 more knobs and more connectivity options and slightly upgraded components at maximum ~$250 next pls. 

EDIT: That FAQ section is hilarious @ product page.


----------



## Mkoll

I think I will hold off for now in the hope that a balanced version will be released in the near future. Until then, I'm fine with Equalizer APO + Peace for equalizing needs.


----------



## Abodh

Ioki nano for $50 next? with just 20 Hz knob? I don't even need a knob, turn it up all the way, fixed, with just in/out RCAs. No bypass no power switch..


----------



## Airz

RPGWiZaRD said:


> EDIT: That FAQ section is hilarious @ product page.



My favorite one is the description for their PYST cables.


----------



## lugnut

This is great, I can see most people being able to use one of these. People that don't use digital eq should be thrilled.
I like the old "skyscraper tall, electronics filled,rack stereo systems you would but at appliance stores and department stores ".
I owned one of the skyscraper tall systems he mentions in the video @1:31, it was a technics system. While it was not a great system, it was not bad for the price.I paid like $700 for the complete unit, - the CD player, at a circuit city in marietta, ga 1988. Worked fine until destroyed by a fire 2004. I was shocked when I went to replace it that I could no longer buy a complete system, except these mini systems or the ones you carry on your shoulders.


----------



## Left Channel

It's still called "Mini" on the side of the box: 




 

I'll be heading over to the Loki Mini Impressions thread soon.


----------



## Seamaster

I wish it has upgrade options such as a better volume control. Just a wish......


----------



## valiant66

Left Channel said:


> One more clue: the url ends in "*loki-1*": http://www.schiit.com/products/loki-1
> 
> So if all goes well, there will be a "loki-2". Maybe even "-3" or more!



My suspicion is that URL is formed that way because there used to be a Loki for processing DSD. So this is the second Loki Schiit has offered.
.


----------



## ahossam

Really tempted to get one, but first I need to figure out how to add this to my mjolnir 2 and gungnir stack. And there is only single end output...hmmm


----------



## twiceboss

ahossam said:


> Really tempted to get one, but first I need to figure out how to add this to my mjolnir 2 and gungnir stack. And there is only single end output...hmmm


Ok i help you. Buy TWO


----------



## twiceboss

ahossam said:


> Really tempted to get one, but first I need to figure out how to add this to my mjolnir 2 and gungnir stack. And there is only single end output...hmmm


My bad... i thought u were saying about amp. Yes, this is single ended only. But try it first. Balance xlr later!


----------



## ahossam

twiceboss said:


> My bad... i thought u were saying about amp. Yes, this is single ended only. But try it first. Balance xlr later!



Yeah...maybe they will release the big loki with balance output.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm not that familiar with Schiit products myself but anyone knows who would sell Loki Mini in europe? I don't fancy paying the custom fees.


----------



## RUSirius

RPGWiZaRD said:


> I'm not that familiar with Schiit products myself but anyone knows who would sell Loki Mini in europe? I don't fancy paying the custom fees.


I plan to buy from https://www.schiit-europe.com . Right now the Loki Mini is out of stock, I guess they have not got their first delivery from the US yet...
Another option in Europe is https://schiit.eu.com/ but they have not listed the Loki Mini yet.

Both sites seems legit, anyone that have experience with these sites?


----------



## FastAndClean

they have loki dac


----------



## Left Channel (Sep 30, 2017)

RPGWiZaRD said:


> I'm not that familiar with Schiit products myself but anyone knows who would sell Loki Mini in europe? I don't fancy paying the custom fees.





RUSirius said:


> I plan to buy from https://www.schiit-europe.com . Right now the Loki Mini is out of stock, I guess they have not got their first delivery from the US yet...
> Another option in Europe is https://schiit.eu.com/ but they have not listed the Loki Mini yet.
> 
> Both sites seems legit, anyone that have experience with these sites?



Interesting. Both claim to be authorized retailers. I have no experience with them, but I can say this:
● schiit.eu.com are in the UK and offer the option of UK or EU plugs, while
● schiit-europe.com are in the Netherlands, and their FAQ says they stock "no USA or UK plugs"

(Also, schiit-europe need to do a bit of polishing on their localization, starting with the <title> tag that displays in browser tabs and search descriptions: "Welcome at Schiit Audio Europe!" is neither British nor 'Merican English.)


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

^ 179 € ?? That can't be right, even ordering from US would be cheaper at 156 € incl custom fees.


----------



## Left Channel

RPGWiZaRD said:


> ^ 179 € ?? That can't be right, even ordering from US would be cheaper at 156 € incl custom fees.



I think their prices include VAT. If you add VAT, shipping, and customs fees to the US price the total will be higher. 

If you live in a country where you don't need to pay that, contact them directly and they'll send a custom invoice via email.


----------



## RUSirius

RPGWiZaRD said:


> ^ 179 € ?? That can't be right, even ordering from US would be cheaper at 156 € incl custom fees.


Depends on where you live. For example, if I order the Loki from the US site the price will be: $149 + $23.52 (shipping to Sweden) + $43.13 (25% Swedish VAT on price + shipping) + $7.76 (4.5% custom fee on price + shipping) = $223,41 which is €189.
If I order from schiit-europe.com it will be €179 + €5 (shipping) = €184 (in the EU, you only pay VAT in country you buy the goods, NL VAT is 21%).
Therefore, I consider €179 to be a fair price.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

The thing is, many other manufacturers/shops doesn't take shipping costs into equation when doing europe vs US pricing conversions across shops. Most of electronics tend to be around the same price figure in eur as USD, sometimes the eur price figure can be slightly lower than USD even.


----------



## EricDH

RUSirius said:


> I plan to buy from https://www.schiit-europe.com . Right now the Loki Mini is out of stock, I guess they have not got their first delivery from the US yet...
> Another option in Europe is https://schiit.eu.com/ but they have not listed the Loki Mini yet.
> 
> Both sites seems legit, anyone that have experience with these sites?



Both official distributers in Europe. Check the Schitt website.


----------



## twiceboss

Got it and tried it. As an equalizer bias/fan. This loki is just a pure heaven from Schiit. Equalizer is the best thing to have to alter the signature to suit what you want. Yep, schiit did it


----------



## ElectroMod

EricDH said:


> Both official distributers in Europe. Check the Schitt website.


Hi,
https://schiit.eu.com will have the Loki mini this coming Thursday, yes sorry about not putting the page up we have been busy with the Indulgence Show as was away setting up when the product was release. We will have it up by the end of the day.
Also many thanks for pointing out that we have to deal with shipping, import duties, warehousing and warranty costs as unfortunately has to be taking into consideration for all manufactures (but we try are best).
Mark


----------



## richdytch

Mine just arrived and it's up and running. Maybe a little bit of burn-in going on, maybe my ears getting used to it. But I've also recently been using a Quad 34 preamp recently specifically for its EQ. That thing is like a bull in a china shop sonically, but I do love it. The Schiit is certainly a totally different proposition, far more subtle, way more transparent. But it's what I've become used to, so it's going to take me a good while to get proper impressions together.


----------



## richdytch

....aaaaaand, it's really good. Just think it needed to warm up. Haven't twiddled with it much, nor do I imagine myself do so except for really old jazz recordings. My system is slightly forward, with slightly over-polite bass, and it's sorted both of those things out very nicely. I find I forget it's there, it's very nicely transparent. Good job Schiit.


----------



## ahossam

I wonder will they release the mumby2 and gumby stack friendly version, with balance input.


----------



## 336881

For all the "Finally" remarks I have seen there are some people/companies that have been doing this for a few years now. They are tucked away in the world of bespoke pro audio.

They are allot more than the Loki mini but still no where near the cost of the Manley, Cello, SPL options. 

I have tried out too many eq's to count including some big money dbx and Rane models as well Accuphase and Technics slider hifi types and software options to boot. To me all of those options fell short mostly due to a veil and too many bands/sliders to mess around with. To me all of them are better off remaining in the studio and I don't know what's necessarily wrong with that.

What has finally really worked for me, at least the last couple months, is an ARS 2200. Only 10 bands to deal with which to me is the perfect amount for home audio and zero veil/noise coming through. Isonoe also makes an EQ like this. I have not tried it but have had the pleasure of using a Bozak mixer restored by them and it was dreamy.


----------



## richdytch

Hi @antimatter I'm sure that the ARS and its kin are wonderful pieces of equipment,  but certainly for the ARS weighing in at ten times the price of the Loki mini, the price is prohibitive for me at the moment. That said, I'm genuinely impressed by the level of transparency the Schiit offers - I've not turned it off for a few days and it's become wonderfully open. I forget it's in the chain. My PMC 23s are very revealing, and I've not picked up on any sort of veil. I'm sure it can be bettered - of course it can - but for the money, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## 336881 (Oct 8, 2017)

richdytch said:


> Hi @antimatter I'm sure that the ARS and its kin are wonderful pieces of equipment,  but certainly for the ARS weighing in at ten times the price of the Loki mini, the price is prohibitive for me at the moment. That said, I'm genuinely impressed by the level of transparency the Schiit offers - I've not turned it off for a few days and it's become wonderfully open. I forget it's in the chain. My PMC 23s are very revealing, and I've not picked up on any sort of veil. I'm sure it can be bettered - of course it can - but for the money, it's pretty amazing.



Schiit does make good stuff. Just thought I would mention that for those looking for a balanced/bigger badder version they are out there and have been for a couple years now. $1500 is a lot but chump change compared to a Cello, Manley or SPL and much better for home use than the few totl slider type eq's that go for the same money.

The one eq that I have always wanted to try is the Sony se-p900. Finding one is almost impossible and they are going for crazy money when they do pop up. If schiit could copycat that eq., give it balanced input and output and keep it under a grand I think they would have a real winner on their hands. No one else is doing this except for a few small bespoke pro audio companies.

I'm def. interested just more interested in a balanced ver. with more bands, say 8-12. Heck even if I don't get one I would just love to see it as this was an area of audio that got massively neglected the last 20 years, at least hardware wise.


----------



## Sound Eq (Oct 9, 2017)

greetings I got the loki and would like to ask how do I connect it to the my burson V2+ dac/amp connected to my laptop to use with my headphones,  and how many rcs cables do i need

kindly please help


----------



## technobear

Sound Eq said:


> greetings I got the loki and would like to ask how do I connect it to the my burson V2+ dac/amp connected to my laptop to use with my headphones, kindly please help


The Loki Mini is an all-analogue device. It has to be inserted between a source with an analogue output and an amp with an analogue input.

Most people will place it between their DAC and their amp.

It can be used with an integrated dac/amp only if the latter has pre-out and power-in socketry or a tape loop or similar as featured on many integrated speaker amps and receivers.

Your Burson is interesting as it appears to have both DAC out and analogue in. Whether they will work at the same time is unknown. The user manual doesn't say although it does say that when you insert a headphone, the RCA output is turned off. Whether this means both the DAC out and pre-out is not made clear.

I suggest you email your question to Burson directly but I am not hopeful that you can use Loki Mini with  your Burson.


----------



## Sound Eq

technobear said:


> The Loki Mini is an all-analogue device. It has to be inserted between a source with an analogue output and an amp with an analogue input.
> 
> Most people will place it between their DAC and their amp.
> 
> ...



now that really is a bummer, so what if i connect for example a chord mojo to the burson how can we then go on using mojo---loki---buson---- how many rca cable in this case do I need or what cables do i need to do that set up, and how do i set that set up , thanks so much as I am really bad in setting things up


----------



## technobear

Sound Eq said:


> now that really is a bummer, so what if i connect for example a chord mojo to the burson how can we then go on using mojo---loki---buson---- how many rca cable in this case do I need or what cables do i need to do that set up, and how do i set that set up , thanks so much as I am really bad in setting things up


Sorry but I don't have a Mojo and I don't know if the headphone outs can be used as line outs.

If they can then it's simple: a 3.5mm to twin-RCA interconnect from Mojo to Loki and a pair of RCA to RCA interconnects from Loki to an analogue (line) input on the Burson.


----------



## sarge7359

For the Burson I'd try the DAC out and see if that'll do the loop. 
For the Mojo you need to press the volume buttons down while the Mojo is booting to get line out level through the 3.5mm and then it is 3.5mm to twin RCA to Loki to Burson as technobear stated.


----------



## Sound Eq

sarge7359 said:


> For the Burson I'd try the DAC out and see if that'll do the loop.
> For the Mojo you need to press the volume buttons down while the Mojo is booting to get line out level through the 3.5mm and then it is 3.5mm to twin RCA to Loki to Burson as technobear stated.



can you please explain in detail your suggestions where each cables goes to
knowing i will using my laptop in the chain


----------



## technobear

Sound Eq said:


> can you please explain in detail your suggestions where each cables goes to
> knowing i will using my laptop in the chain



Laptop (USB port) --> USB cable --> (USB port) Mojo (Headphone socket) --> 3.5mm to 2xRCA --> (RCA inputs) Loki (RCA outputs) --> RCA cables --> (Line In) Burson

...or you could try reading the user manuals.


----------



## Sound Eq

technobear said:


> Laptop (USB port) --> USB cable --> (USB port) Mojo (Headphone socket) --> 3.5mm to 2xRCA --> (RCA inputs) Loki (RCA outputs) --> RCA cables --> (Line In) Burson
> 
> ...or you could try reading the user manuals.



thanks with the mojo I already knew how to do it. I mean how can I do it with just the burson and loki if that is possible


----------



## Sound Eq

the loki is so so so amazing that i wish they can desgin a portable battery powered version to be used with gears we have

I am buying another one for my home system now


----------



## technobear

Sound Eq said:


> thanks with the mojo I already knew how to do it. I mean how can I do it with just the burson and loki if that is possible


Oh, I see. Sorry I misunderstood you.

You would need to use a pair of RCA interconnects from the Burson DAC OUT to the Loki LINE IN and then a pair of RCA interconnects from the Loki LINE OUT to the Burson line in which appears to be labelled 'I'. Select 'I' with the input selector and see if it works. It can't do any harm. Either the DAC will work and will output sound on DAC OUT while input 'I' is selected - or it won't do anything.


----------



## Sound Eq (Oct 10, 2017)

technobear said:


> Oh, I see. Sorry I misunderstood you.
> 
> You would need to use a pair of RCA interconnects from the Burson DAC OUT to the Loki LINE IN and then a pair of RCA interconnects from the Loki LINE OUT to the Burson line in which appears to be labelled 'I'. Select 'I' with the input selector and see if it works. It can't do any harm. Either the DAC will work and will output sound on DAC OUT while input 'I' is selected - or it won't do anything.



I will try that, also noticed someone on the burson thread is trying things and he asked burson and burson replied that he could o something called looping and it should work, but he did not succeed in doing things and he thinks he is doing something wrong and not understanding how to do it,  so I emailed burson myself. As its confusing how to do looping with burson and loki or whatever that looping even means.

I will try your way and report back

now with mojo---burson--loki--- lcd x what an amazing result


----------



## Benjamin6264 (Dec 3, 2017)

Just received my Loki mini. Didn't think I would enjoy playing with an EQ that much, thought it might be too much effort to make each song just right. Turns out you just follow your ears and it takes 2.8 seconds. I should have guessed it, but it's so much easier to adjust than digital EQs. I found those to be a hassle to constantly change; now I gladly tweak a knob or two whenever necessary. Consider me converted. Solid EQ, wouldn't expect less from Schiit. Would love to see a version with a few more knobs and dB control.


----------



## Tuneslover

Benjamin6264 said:


> Just received my Loki mini. Didn't think I would enjoy playing with an EQ that much, thought it might be too much effort to make each song just right. Turns out you just follow your ears and it takes 2.8 seconds. I should have guessed it, but it's so much easier to adjust than digital EQs. I find those to be a hassle to constantly change. Now I gladly tweak a knob or two whenever necessary. Consider me converted. Solid EQ, wouldn't expect less from Schiit. Would love to see a version with a few more knobs and dB control.



I ordered one yesterday.


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 3, 2017)

loki is one of the best gears i bought in 2017, what a great solid eq peroid


----------



## Left Channel

Thanks for sharing! If you're interested, there's a more active Loki Mini impressions thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/loki-mini-impressions.861354/


----------



## eywleung

This Schiit company is doing good schiit! Seriously good.


----------



## Share2Care

Hi All....In need of some guidance/help please

Apologies for not being able to think this one out on my own but would a Loki work well together with a Jotenheim? Would someone walk me through it connection wise and how it would be the main out for my headphones etc?>

Thank you very much indeed!

Cheers


----------



## Left Channel

Share2Care said:


> Hi All....In need of some guidance/help please
> 
> Apologies for not being able to think this one out on my own but would a Loki work well together with a Jotenheim? Would someone walk me through it connection wise and how it would be the main out for my headphones etc?>
> 
> ...



Please see my reply here.


----------



## richdytch

After a few months running Chatham 6AS7G and some Sylvania 6SN7WGT, I plugged in my Valvo EL12s as drivers and suddenly remember what the fuss was about. Really lovely. That's about it for me with tube rolling for a while. Another update in about June.


----------



## richdytch

PS, using the Massdrop HE4XX - a big step up from the old HE400


----------



## richdytch

Yeah, totally wrong thread for this


----------



## zeissiez

Interesting. But the knobs make reading the current EQ settings less intuitive than graphical sliders. 4-band means good for general tone shaping, probably not for fixing certain peaks in FR.


----------



## Left Channel

zeissiez said:


> Interesting. But the knobs make reading the current EQ settings less intuitive than graphical sliders. 4-band means good for general tone shaping, probably not for fixing certain peaks in FR.



I know right? I miss the look of sliders. But here are some thoughts on those "lowest-common-denominator open-frame slider potentiometers (all the better for collecting dust and becoming a scratchy mess over time)", the number of bands, and more from the president of the company: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-1661#post-13746220

You'll also find thoughts from the CTO here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...n-robert-hunter.784471/page-322#post-13748153


----------



## BobG55 (Jan 24, 2018)

Since I'm not technically savvy and cannot for the life of me understand the db & Hz jargon I can only guess that I already have something similar to the Loki implemented within my vintage Kenwood KA-8006 Integrated Amplifier and why I like it so much.  It's the beautiful looking switches on the front panel of the amp.  I was with my older brother when he bought this amp back in 1974.  He gave it to me about 10 years ago.  I was jubilent.

Pictures from owner's manual below :


----------



## luckybaer

I found the perfect settings on the Loki for my Denon D2000 headphones.  

I love this little box with 4 knobs!


----------



## bcowen

luckybaer said:


> I found the perfect settings on the Loki for my Denon D2000 headphones.
> 
> I love this little box with 4 knobs!



Mine arrived yesterday.  Can't wait to give it a try.  Just need to make a pair of interconnects...hopefully time to do that today.


----------



## Pokemonn

I just recieved my Loki.. Wow just wow. Super effective for my middle aged hearing loss.
Loki open up my HPs.
Great Job Schiit Audio guy! Great product ever!


----------



## Sound Eq

a wish is to have a loki in a portable form that cab hooked to a dap.

to me loki is one of the best purchases in 2017


----------



## bmnathe

is there any point in upgrading the power supply for the Loki to lower noise floor?


----------



## riffrafff

bmnathe said:


> is there any point in upgrading the power supply for the Loki to lower noise floor?



How would you upgrade it?  I mean, it's already a linear power supply when taken as a whole (AC from wall-wart, rectification on the Loki's PC board, no DC switching).


----------



## Lvivske (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a Schiit Valhalla but I always found it unlistenably shrill, so it's just been on a shelf for years now.

Would this help smooth things out and make it worth it? Or would I just be throwing more good money after bad schiit?

edit: I was bored and downloaded a graphic EQ app (boom 3d) and it really solved the problems I had with the Valhalla. Is it recommended to get a dedicated EQ or is a software solution sufficient?


----------



## Left Channel

Lvivske said:


> I have a Schiit Valhalla but I always found it unlistenably shrill, so it's just been on a shelf for years now.
> 
> Would this help smooth things out and make it worth it? Or would I just be throwing more good money after bad schiit?
> 
> edit: I was bored and downloaded a graphic EQ app (boom 3d) and it really solved the problems I had with the Valhalla. Is it recommended to get a dedicated EQ or is a software solution sufficient?



Here's the Schiit CTO on why this is better than digital EQ: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...n-robert-hunter.784471/page-322#post-13748153


----------



## riffrafff

Left Channel said:


> Here's the Schiit CTO on why this is better than digital EQ: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...n-robert-hunter.784471/page-322#post-13748153



That quoted post was one reason I decided to give the Loki Mini a try, and I'm glad I did.  I've always hated digital EQ anyway, and the Loki just seems more intuitive to me.


----------



## Lvivske

Left Channel said:


> Here's the Schiit CTO on why this is better than digital EQ: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...n-robert-hunter.784471/page-322#post-13748153



Yeah, after my question I read through all the threads, saw that, and bought the thing. 

Gotta say, the digital EQ in the mix really has blown me away. The Valhalla has been collecting dust for years now, feels great that the money wasn't a total waste. I totally just ignored digital EQs for years and just assumed it would be a lipstick on a pig solution. If digital EQ can make it sound this good, I can only imagine that analog will make things even better (and if need be, use the digital eq for fine tweaking since the Loki is only 4 bands)

Being shipped now, will post in the review thread once I get this bad boy in


----------



## Lvivske

Okay so I got it and have been loving it, but have a question now

Found when I cranked my volume on my Valhalla up to 10, with no source, I could hear some electronic interference. It was only when the tone switch was on, once cut off things went clean/silent again.

I was feeling around to see if the cables were on right and got some sudden static noise, but couldnt repeat it.

Then I started twirling around the tone knobs and got some more irregular interference.

Then suddenly it stopped and now I'm making this post. Did I get a bum unit or can this be attributed to something else?


----------



## Armament

Just picked up a Loki. It is a fantastic piece of gear. Really easy to get the sound you want. My chain is as follows: PC > Gumby > Loki > Mjolnir 2 > LCD-3. The bypass switch is really nice because you can immediately see what your settings have changed in the music.


----------



## Boogie7910

I wish there was Loki with a led interface and where you could save a number of presets. I wouldn't like getting the sound just right with the Loki for a certain usage and then losing it after changing it for a different scenario. Perhaps in the future there will be an upgraded model.


----------



## misteral201103

I


Boogie7910 said:


> I wish there was Loki with a led interface and where you could save a number of presets. I wouldn't like getting the sound just right with the Loki for a certain usage and then losing it after changing it for a different scenario. Perhaps in the future there will be an upgraded model.


I know what you mean, but to be honest, I just made a note of my preferred settings per headphone in my phone and refer to that anytime I switch cans. You're right, user presets would be cool but it then becomes a very different unit and probably a different price!!


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

Armament said:


> Just picked up a Loki. It is a fantastic piece of gear. Really easy to get the sound you want. My chain is as follows: PC > Gumby > Loki > Mjolnir 2 > LCD-3. The bypass switch is really nice because you can immediately see what your settings have changed in the music.



I've been using my LOKI for the past two years and consider it to be an integral part of my headphone system.  I'd like to have a balanced version of the LOKI Mini to use with my Modius DAC.   Perhaps Mike and Jason will design one given that there's considerable interest in such a component.


----------

